# Question about a Longboard (with pictures)



## sweet3 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello I have a question about a V-Grooved Longboard it's designated D4.

D8 is a trim divider if your wondering and the window frames are PVC so they don't get painted.

For this Exterior Finish; are the blue vertical lines painted(outside corners)?

I looked though out the document and this is all I could find on the specs thank you.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

The vertical trim should paint or stain and should have a detail but since an architect drew it there is probably not one for it . There may be one on another page of the plans. Price it for a finish of some kind to make sure you cover yourself and if it is not to be finished you can always deduct it if they ask you to. Call the general and request a r.f.i.


----------



## sweet3 (Aug 20, 2017)

kmp said:


> The vertical trim should paint or stain and should have a detail but since an architect drew it there is probably not one for it . There may be one on another page of the plans. Price it for a finish of some kind to make sure you cover yourself and if it is not to be finished you can always deduct it if they ask you to. Call the general and request a r.f.i.


Thanks for the advice what does r.f.i mean?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Request for information. Sometimes the general will be able to answer it right away but if not then they will forward it on to the architect and will be answered with other questions from all the trades. It can sometimes take awhile to get an answer. It will come in the form of an addendum.


----------



## sweet3 (Aug 20, 2017)

kmp said:


> Request for information. Sometimes the general will be able to answer it right away but if not then they will forward it on to the architect and will be answered with other questions from all the trades. It can sometimes take awhile to get an answer. It will come in the form of an addendum.


I've added a picture of the Exterior Painting and Finishing Schedule. Maybe this might help in determining if these outside corners need to be painted.

E.I the EXT 6.2 DIMENSION LUMBER section is trims.

I'll keep you guys updated if I'm able to find out if those are outside corners.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Not really, just tells what to put where and how many coats. you need to find out what the corner material is and then follow the poorly written and vague specs. Yes I am a bit jaded on architects and spec writers. I can tell from the specs that any project that wants that much epoxy at those locations I say adios and move on to other projects.


----------

